# Methoden verständlich in normalen Sätzen beschreiben



## altes-kind (27. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Upload-Funktion für Dateien (von einem HTML-Formular) und u.a. diese Klasse UP_Main die u.a. diese Methoden enthält!

Jetzt müsste ich diese Methoden in "normalen" Sätzen beschreiben, so dass es auch für "Anfänger" verständlich ist. Mir geht es dabei v.a. um die Methode run. Vielleicht kann ja jemand schnell ein paar Sätze zu der Methode schreiben, die diese verständlich erklärt.


```
package main;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintStream;
import java.net.InetAddress;
import java.net.ServerSocket;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.util.LinkedList;


/**
 * Klasse UP_Main
 */
public class UP_Main extends Thread {
    
    private final int DATA_PORT = 4001;
    private final int CONCURRENT_CONNECTION = 10;
    private final int TIME_OUT = 100000;
    private final int BUFFER_SIZE = 100000;
    private final String DELIMITER = "\t";
    private static Thread thread = null;
    private ServerSocket serverSocket = null;
    private Socket socket = null;
    private BufferedReader reader = null;
    
    /**
     * Methode close
     */
    public void close() {
        try {
            if (reader != null)
                reader.close();
            if (socket != null)
                socket.close();
            if (serverSocket != null)
                serverSocket.close();
        }
        catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println("Class UP_Main - Method close(): "+e.toString());
        }
    }
    
    /**
     * Methode run
     */
    public synchronized void run() {
        boolean flgOk = true;
        // Thread besorgen
        if (thread == null) {
            thread = Thread.currentThread();
            while (flgOk == true) {
                // Aufbau der Verbindung Client-Server
                try {
                    if (serverSocket == null)
                        serverSocket = new ServerSocket(DATA_PORT, CONCURRENT_CONNECTION);
                    if (socket != null)
                        socket.close();
                    socket = serverSocket.accept();
                    socket.setSoTimeout(TIME_OUT);
                }
                catch (IOException e) {
                    System.out.println("Class UP_Main - Method run(): "+e.toString());
                }
                // kommen Signale oder Daten zur Verarbeitung an?
                flgOk = processData(socket);    // Daten werden gelesen und verarbeitet
            }
            close();
            thread = null;
        }
    }
    
    /**
     * Methode processData (Lesen und Verarbeiten der Datei)
     */
    private boolean processData(Socket s) {
        .
        .
        .
    }
    
    /**
     * makeStart()
     */
    public void makeStart() {
        start();
    }
    
}
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

altes-kind

P.S. Vielleicht findet ihr ja auch noch etwas unschönes hier... einfach auch posten! Danke!


----------



## Sky (28. Jun 2005)

Willst Du mir jetzt damit erklären, dass du in der Lage bist obigen Code zu programmieren aber nicht in einfachen Worten zu schreiben, was Du gemacht hast????????


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2005)

Hallo Sky80,

nein... ich bin schon in der Lage das auch zu "erklären", allerdings hätte ich auch gerne andere "Erklärungen" gesehen. Ist halt für Anfäger eine zumindest relativ "abstrakte" und daher evtl. nicht so leicht verständliche Sache! Es gibt ja auch zu gleichen Themen unter den Java-Büchern welche die Anfäger eher verstehen wie andere.

Also... wäre toll wenn ich ein paar Antworten bekommen würde!

Danke euch,

altes-kind


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Jun 2005)

Poste doch erstmal Deine Erklärungen, so daß sie von uns gegengelesen werden können.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jun 2005)

Versucht hier jemand zu tricksen oder zu mogeln? :wink:


----------

